# silver coupe (TTOC member) spotted in Dunton last night



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

spotted silver TTC last night in Dunton while driving my blue TTC out of the Technical Center.

Was it you????

PS: do you sometime let your engine get warm before pulling like that????????


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Was trying to keep up with you :wink:

P.S. I park in the furthest car park so it has warmed up by the time I get off-site


----------

